# RESOLVED - URGENT/North Cal. ONE -EAR BUNNY PTS 8/9/10 NEEDS HOME!!!



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! My name is Linus and I am a 4 month old little bitty rabbit. Iâm a bit unique because I only have one ear and no one knows why! The volunteers were told that I was actually supposed to what they call a âfeeder bunnyâ. Now, this is pretty scary, because that means I was bought to be SNAKE FOOD! However, lucky for me, the snake didnât want me and so then I was just dumped at the shelter for someone else to decide my fate. Iâve been at the shelter for a little over a week and I have come down with URI or an upper respiratory infection which is now being treated with Baytril. Unfortunately, due to space issues, the shelter canât keep me and Iâve been slated for euthanasia. I need a home now and I only have until Monday morning, August 9, 2010 to find a home. Can anyone out there help me? If so, please email Jennifer at [email protected] <mailto:[email protected] com> com . We are in Northern California.

OK to cross post.

PLEASE HELP THIS BABY IF YOU CAN, PLEASE


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

How much freakin room can a 4mth old baby bun take-I cat help it, I HATE THESE SHELTERS!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 8, 2010)

why are they even called a shelter? Hope someone can help.


----------



## butsy (Aug 8, 2010)

that is horrible, i hope someone wants to give him a forever home


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

do we KNOW anyone in this area to go get him? I have offered to help neuter and pay for meds... I made another plea to bring attn to his ear


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 8, 2010)

I emailed about saving this little guys life. His plight has touched my heart deeply. I may need help with the cost of his meds and neuter, but first things first. Waiting for a reply back from Jennifer.


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

NO PROB.!!!
OH MY GOSH THANK YOU...I am LITERALLY ON THE FLOOR THANKING GOD ABOUT YOU!


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://network.bestfriends.org/golocal/california/forum/t/43741.aspx

THIS IS A PICTURE OF LINUS!!!!

OH DOLL BABY-I WOULD DIE FOR YOU!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 8, 2010)

Any news? 
I really hope this little guy makes it. What an awful way to end a baby's short hard life.


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

I cant find a phone number but did find the post with Linuses pic....We are waiting to hear bk and I am still trying to get this "JENS" phone number to call her-I AM SO SO FREAKIN WORRIED AND SAD!
I am not that good on puter...Is there a way I can get ahold of phone number from email addy all you smarter than me puter ppls that too LOVE buns


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 8, 2010)

Biting my nails as I wait for a reply... anic:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 8, 2010)

this just kills us. ray:


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Me too-Here I am in Michigan with the "little eared bunny(just one still) but am dieing for Linus..I offered to sponsor him, pay for his neuter, his baytril...PLEASE GOD PLEASE SAVE THHIS BUNNY-Did you see him, little precious doo? HE IS ONLY 4 MONTHS OLD!! My gosh how much trouble can he be?
We are not hearing bk from the gal that sent the email- I am so woried I will be on the phone calling EVERY shelter in Northern Cali in the morning-gaurenteed-to try and save him...ANY IDEAS?


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 8, 2010)

OH HAPPI BUN I LOVE YOU TO BITS! I too am biting yours and my nails(and the kittens sitting with me) I am so worried...gosh I cant help it and I always do this crap...I NEED TO FIND OUT WHERE LINUS IS AT!
And I aint gonna give up tonight till I do...Will keep you posted..


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, this is killing me over here. He is going to be euthanized tomorrow and the clock keeps ticking away. :nerves1


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 9, 2010)

Erika, you have 2 PMs with contact info. Hope that helps!

http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you very much Autumn! I will definitely be calling any related numbers tomorrow morning if I don't get a response before then. I'm going to email the other ladies with the organization Jennifer is with right now.

:bow


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 9, 2010)

Got a hold of Jennifer. They were able to pull Linus today and he is foster care with Harvest Home Animal Sanctuary. A potential adopter has already been lined up and currently being screened. This is such great news! I didn't even need to lend assistance which is great since I would have had to find a quarantine home. 

Bunny folks are awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 9, 2010)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH-I LITERALLY have been paralyzed by this little one today-though I have 57 here in my home to worry about


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 9, 2010)

and all together 120-I am all species)I AM SO HAPPY now for Linus GOLL WHAT gives?


----------



## hln917 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just saw this post now and I was so scared to scroll down to read the outcome. I am so happy that I'm actually crying at work. Thank you Ericka and Christine for helping little Linus!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 9, 2010)

:hugsquish: Atta girl, Erika!
I was worried to open this page this morning... so happy it all worked out!

I've marked this topic RESOLVED :biggrin:


----------



## christinelea1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Again all my thanks to you for being here.....THIS PLACE IS SO AWESOME and has been a LIFELINE TO ME HERE!!!


----------



## BunnyWover (Aug 10, 2010)

I just finished reading all the posts on here and its amazing how much people care , Iam happy to know the little guy was saved in time. may be missing a ear but still really cute , this is a great example of what people would do to save just 1 little life. Iam happy for you guys. good luckray::biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2010)

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: YAY!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 10, 2010)

YAY! :hugsquish:


----------



## Moro Ferret (Nov 29, 2010)

What a cute rabbit, with only 1 ear. :3

I'm glad things turned out well!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoorah!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

